# Got it done opening day.



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

At first light, I had birds gobblin all around me. A monster came in to the set-up at 7:00 and wouldnt come any closer than 60 yards. He strutted back and forth until I scared him off somehow...
I waited till 7:20 before calling again, and 4 strutting jakes came in gun range gobblin their fool heads off.
I dropped the closest one 30 yards from the blind. Two flew off, but one decided to stick around the dead bird for a photo opportunity.
It was a good morning in Lorain County, now I've got a bird to clean.

Dead bird is on the left in the background.








Here he is in all of his Jake glory... 5 1/2" beard, 5/8" spurs


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Congrats. Could not make it out today, and the wind stopped finally. Hope to get out soon and bag one myself.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

nice job congrats


----------



## rackman323 (Jul 13, 2007)

Congrats. It was tough not being out today. I didn't want to waste a vacation day yet. The birds are real henned up around where we hunt and I would rather wait for a nicer day. Hopefully one more week...


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks guys, and good luck to you all this season!


----------



## goose commander (May 11, 2010)

good job josh


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Congrads.... Thanks for sharing!


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

ezbite said:


> Congrads.... Thanks for sharing!


Thanks buddy, did you get to use that big 10ga. I saw on youtube?


----------



## FishinFreak26 (Jul 26, 2007)

Awesome, congrats!


----------

